# recovery items



## mikeinreco (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331253413532?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

thanks


----------



## GotTheBug (Jul 9, 2014)

Saw this post 7 hours after it was posted, and he's still here.


----------



## butcher (Jul 10, 2014)

mikeinreco has been a member since 2012.


----------



## mikeinreco (Aug 9, 2014)

Actually been a member for a while just do some reading........I'm more into e-scrap not the refining side but this is an interesting forum just don't post much as I don't wanna make someone mad......LOL.........Perhaps become more active here in the future.......I have a good stock pile of memory and processors trying to decide what to do with them


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 9, 2014)

Somebody did OK on your ebay auction. PM me if you get more
of the little gold capped Intel 80186 / 80188 / 80286 chips. 8)


----------



## mikeinreco (Aug 10, 2014)

Yea brought less than I thought it would OH well


----------

